# Top 3 Stud Dogs Currently?



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m new to the trials and hunt test type stuff but have been reading a lot of posts and doing a lot of research and was just curious as to what everyone’s opinions are on the top 3 current stud dogs are and why? Just trying to get a feel for the bloodlines I should start looking into for future pup. A lot of you on here seem to have a great deal of knowledge so I look forward to hearing your picks! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Go to www.retrieverresults.com, find the rankings on the menu and search by sires in whatever field you want, FT, HT, derby, sire/dam pairs, etc. It is more or less "modern" for the stats, from '95 to present.


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

That looks like a useful website thank you. But what I was really asking was personally top 3 dogs that you would breed your best female to. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

It really depends on your female....the top three studs for your bitch may not be the best choices for another bitch. Pick the stud that best nicks with your bitch's lines and compliments her strengths.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Tobias said:


> It really depends on your female....the top three studs for your bitch may not be the best choices for another bitch.* Pick the stud that best nicks with your bitch's lines and compliments her strengths.*




That's as hard as picking an FC out of a litter of 7 week old pups.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

perhaps so Steve ... but maybe better than going with the stud du jour.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Totally depends on the complete pedigree not just the stud. Better to ask top 3 sire/dam combinations not top 3 stud picks. What would your training/competition goals for the pup be?


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

I really think this was a subjective question and the OP really just wants to know what people think the top dogs are out there. I wish I had labs so I could give you my opinion instead of these hazy mysterious answers you are getting. Lots of great info on this board but like most gun dog forums you do get some less than helpful advice. Retriever results was a good suggestion. I'd do your own research and try to see dogs that catch your eye in action.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Based upon progeny performance - Grady ranks up there.

still, a lot depends on what the female brings to the table


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cass said:


> I really think this was a subjective question and the OP really just wants to know what people think the top dogs are out there. I wish I had labs so I could give you my opinion instead of these hazy mysterious answers you are getting. Lots of great info on this board but like most gun dog forums you do get some less than helpful advice. Retriever results was a good suggestion. I'd do your own research and try to see dogs that catch your eye in action.


Yes thank you!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Tobias said:


> perhaps so Steve ... but maybe better than going with the stud du jour.





Ya but asking the OP's question on here is just asking for the top 3 stud du jours.
Unless you have a good local stud or two that you can get to know it's a shot in the dark. You just never know what your going to get until you do it. Some studs do good with some females and not with others. That's why I like Cosmo. He seems to throw good pups no matter the bitch. I imagine the same could be said about the bitch.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Jward1224 said:


> I’m new to the trials and hunt test type stuff but have been reading a lot of posts and doing a lot of research and was just curious as to what everyone’s opinions are on the top 3 current stud dogs are and why? Just trying to get a feel for the bloodlines I should start looking into for future pup. A lot of you on here seem to have a great deal of knowledge so I look forward to hearing your picks! Thanks in advance!


Everyone is giving some good advice about bitch lines. But to attempt to answer your question about the Top 3 popular studs right now, i feel like I have seen the most litters recently sired by Legend, Mully and Ford. Does this mean these sires are producing excellent dogs in every litter? Not necessarily but it does mean they are a popular stud. Of course you still see Grady and Tubb litters as well but recently I have seen fewer litters sired by them. I’m probably forgetting one or two but that is most common from what I see...


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

In addition to the above named studs, most popular studs lately.... Flex, Mickey, JJ... Also Ford, Foxx, LB... If you're after color, Snapper, Willie, Finn in the yellow department. Maestro or Chupa in the chocolate department. Just because they're popular doesn't mean they're any good, but they might be.

Still, it all depends on the complete pedigree. You wouldn't cross a Snapper bitch with Maestro, but you might cross a Ford bitch with Mickey.

And you might not buy a Tubbs pup if you're a rank beginner...I've seen a couple that were not for novices... but you might buy a Willie pup.

If you want a performance dog, look through RR and find out what breedings repeatedly produced good dogs, watch a few trials, talk to some pros, and then look for similar pedigrees. Maybe dog A x daughter of dog B or visa versa repeatedly produced FCs or easy amateur dogs. You can't get the exact cross, but you could maybe get son of dog A x daughter of dog B. Those breedings aren't usually online for long.

And don't forget health!

You're asking a difficult question to answer, esp with the lack of information you're providing.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Bottom line is unless your bitch brings something to the equation, there is a possibility that she may not be acceptable to the Top Sires, just because you can pay the stud fee..

The other dose of reality is unless you have a bitch of some substance,it doesn't matter what stud you choose, you will be hard pressed to sell the rest of the litter based on the pedigree and performance of the stud..


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

IdahoLabs said:


> In addition to the above named studs, most popular studs lately.... Flex, Mickey, JJ... Also Ford, Foxx, LB... If you're after color, Snapper, Willie, Finn in the yellow department. Maestro or Chupa in the chocolate department. Just because they're popular doesn't mean they're any good, but they might be.
> 
> Still, it all depends on the complete pedigree. You wouldn't cross a Snapper bitch with Maestro, but you might cross a Ford bitch with Mickey.
> 
> ...


The last few posts are exactly the kind of information I was looking for. Thank you all for your replies. I should have worded my post a little more in detail.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Watch out for Hex. He's bad to the bone. Tri-factored black so he can throw all colors. Just 3 YO and made it to the 6th series of the nationals this year.


----------



## yukonriverriley (Aug 15, 2007)

When I was looking to breed I looked hard at Sweetie’s Easy Rider (Ford), Windycity’s Mighty Mouse (Mickey) and Wood Rivers Franchise (Shaq). Love my moms Shaq daughter but also really wanted something Carbon line. Ended up not breeding and buying a pup out of Mickey’s littermate by CJ’s Mister T (NAFC Mully and FC AFC B Bumbles sire). Love her!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Based on popularity, performance and producing that are available (not necessarily in order) . There are a few studs that are just not available anymore or only a selected group can hope to get a puppy out of. 

NFC Mickey
NAFC Mully
FC Sweetie's Easy Rider "Ford"
NAFC Grady
FC AFC Stinger

Also there are a lot of under rated studs out there. When the time comes, choose a stud, check and watch to which other bloodlines he produces best. There is always another side to the equation.

What I'd seen through the years, a stud with a N in front helps people with the decision, but, not necessarily the best option.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Not all studs nick with the bitch. IMHO the dam and bitchline are as or even more imortant than the sire. Check what the sire and dam have previously produced.What they have accomplished themselves, siblings and see if the line is prepotent.Then roll the dice and hope for the best.


----------



## TexasK (Dec 11, 2016)

I don’t understand why bullet isn’t considered a top stud? Probably most points of any dog currently running? out of creek robber who is one of the highest point dogs of all time? I’m curious why


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

yukonriverriley said:


> When I was looking to breed I looked hard at Sweetie’s Easy Rider (Ford), Windycity’s Mighty Mouse (Mickey) and Wood Rivers Franchise (Shaq). Love my moms Shaq daughter but also really wanted something Carbon line. Ended up not breeding and buying a pup out of Mickey’s littermate by CJ’s Mister T (NAFC Mully and FC AFC B Bumbles sire). Love her!


Check you PM


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

TexasK said:


> I don’t understand why bullet isn’t considered a top stud? Probably most points of any dog currently running? out of creek robber who is one of the highest point dogs of all time? I’m curious why


JWARD1224 asked for available studs for a future. I think Bullet is only available to a selected group of people.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

If you’re looking at ads in this site or EE for puppies you’re not seeing some of the best litters in the country because they are never advertised and I’m not sure if all litters are on Good Dogs


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Ken Barton said:


> If you’re looking at ads in this site or EE for puppies you’re not seeing some of the best litters in the country because they are never advertised and I’m not sure if all litters are on Good Dogs


And most of them are sold out before they hit the ground.


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone! Like I said I’m just really starting out with all this. You all are very informative. My friend and I both pretty much jumped into this stuff in the last 6 months or so. We are gonna go to every test and trial possible this year and try and learn as much as possible! I live in northeast Oklahoma so Hopefully I run into a few of you! Thanks again!


----------



## brolling (Apr 17, 2013)

Jward1224 said:


> Thank you everyone! Like I said I’m just really starting out with all this. You all are very informative. My friend and I both pretty much jumped into this stuff in the last 6 months or so. We are gonna go to every test and trial possible this year and try and learn as much as possible! I live in northeast Oklahoma so Hopefully I run into a few of you! Thanks again!



jward1224, I live in Tulsa you are always welcome out to our training group to train or watch. I own Hex, I train with Richard Davis he owns Chupa. James Roberts also lives in Tulsa, we train with him occasionally when our schedules mesh. Find a good group and learn.


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

brolling that would be awesome! PM sent!


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

brolling said:


> jward1224, I live in Tulsa you are always welcome out to our training group to train or watch. I own Hex, I train with Richard Davis he owns Chupa. James Roberts also lives in Tulsa, we train with him occasionally when our schedules mesh. Find a good group and learn.


Jward1224 - be sure to take advantage of Brian's generous offer. You'll learn a lot from these gentlemen.


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

I definitely plan on it! Thank you!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Lots of good information in this thread, but since I am well known as a Helpy Helperson, I will translate the RTF into English for you.

First you not only have to find a top sire, but the bitch line is way more important. Of course top bitches can't have puppies and compete so they are rarer, but even if it is a good pair, you need to make sure they nick properly, not just random FC/AFC x FC/AFC. Then you have to pick the right litter out of the ones that nick properly, but bear in mind that you are going to have a long time in the game before you ever even hear about the top litters until you see them in the catalogs taking ribbons away from you. Even if you are able to get one of those 'unicorn' breedings and are willing and able to lay out the straight cash for a pup, as Steve wisely said, lotsa luck picking the right one.

So, to bottom line it, take up golf.

Of course, you did get a very kind invitation to train with some folks who know what they are doing. You will be able to see their dogs, see other dogs while helping at trials get to know what is going on out there. With training help you are likely to find that your own dog is no slouch now that you have some folks helping you and want to enter a trial or HT and you will probably be surprised at how well you do. Even if not, you will probably be bitten by the bug, have fun with your dogs and meet some great new friends. 

So get involved, run dogs, have fun! As many times as I have regretted listening to Chad Baker when he talked me into entering my first field trial, I have never really regretted it. Keep in mind also that a dog that is not as good is a great mask to one's own deficiencies as a handler.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't believe some of these opinions about the top litters not being available to new people. Look at the litter that produced Hex mentioned in this thread. He's a beast and he is out of a QAA x QAA litter. I just picked up my second lab to train for tests and three of her litter mates went to a top FT pro that 90% of everyone on this site knows. I believe he took all the males. 

A buddy of mine is on a list to get a pup out of a top tier AFC/FC x AFC/FC littter later this spring and he's never ran in a FT. 

Talk to people, get to know them and keep your ears and eyes open and you can find a nice litter. Social media is a great resource and I have found most are very responsive and willing to help you out.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

brolling said:


> Bryan Parks said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe some of these opinions about the top litters not being available to new people. Look at the litter that produced Hex mentioned in this thread. He's a beast and he is out of a QAA x QAA litter. I just picked up my second lab to train for tests and three of her litter mates went to a top FT pro that 90% of everyone on this site knows. I believe he took all the males.
> ...


Yes, sir! 

I recently bought a pup from Jason. I'm looking at Burke's brother Jake as a stud coming up in April. 

I'm sending you a PM


----------



## floodcrick (Jul 22, 2017)

brolling said:


> Jward1224 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone! Like I said I’m just really starting out with all this. You all are very informative. My friend and I both pretty much jumped into this stuff in the last 6 months or so. We are gonna go to every test and trial possible this year and try and learn as much as possible! I live in northeast Oklahoma so Hopefully I run into a few of you! Thanks again!
> ...


brolling, 

I actually had the pleasure of pheasant hunting with your brother in SoDak back in December. We got to talking about field trial dogs and he spoke very highly of Hex. I think he even gave you a call that night. We talked about getting together and hopefully training some when he gets another pup. Also, his beer... fantastic stuff.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

If i posted a pedigree, Im sure i would get a few ideas of what lines might go well with her. would that be acceptable?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Gregg0211 said:


> If i posted a pedigree, Im sure i would get a few ideas of what lines might go well with her. would that be acceptable?


Post away
I'm sure you'll get plenty of responses
Be careful of which ones you listen to.
If you get a response from Mary Howley, Mary Tatum, or Rita Jones pay attention to those


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

I’m not at all well versed on Labrador pedigrees, but I do have several friends who own dogs sired by Martha Russell’s Tubb. The ones that I’ve been around are exceptional. You’ll see what I mean if you do train with James Roberts as others have suggested.


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m looking forward to talking with these gentlemen and watching their dogs work. I’ve watched stuff on YouTube but that’s nothing like experiencing it first hand.


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

Only slightly referenced in this thread but keep an eye out for Foxx. AFC at 3, FC at 3.9 and qualified for both 2018 NFC and NAFC already. Personally really going to keep an eye out on this dog and looking forward to seeing how he produces.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

Esprits Out of the Woods not mentioned once?? my next will hopefully be a female from him.


----------



## bombman (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a 2 yr old male out of Esprits Out of the Woods (Dam is QAA)....I also have 2 females sired by Esprits Power Play (Dam is a MH). The 7 month old pup is showing a lot of promise. They do not lack the desire to "go"... I am still learning so we shall see where they take me.

Doug


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Walking down the road and shaking my head. Looking for a rock to kick. Looks like most of the rocks have already been kicked.


----------



## OGF (Nov 16, 2009)

Bryan Parks said:


> Yes, sir!
> 
> I recently bought a pup from Jason. I'm looking at Burke's brother Jake as a stud coming up in April.
> 
> I'm sending you a PM


Bryan Parks: Who is the breeder of Hex?


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

Doug Dodge is the breeder


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

Which is you asking the question. Lol!


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

OGF said:


> Bryan Parks said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, sir!
> ...


Well I I thought I was told someone besides you but maybe I was mistaken. 

I spoke with Brian Rolling on the phone recently and was given the correct information. 

If you sir are Mr. Doug Dodge then you are the breeder of Boot and Hex and owner of Burke and Abbie. Or do you co-own Abbie with Jason?


----------



## OGF (Nov 16, 2009)

Bryan Parks said:


> Well I I thought I was told someone besides you but maybe I was mistaken.
> 
> I spoke with Brian Rolling on the phone recently and was given the correct information.
> 
> If you sir are Mr. Doug Dodge then you are the breeder of Boot and Hex and owner of Burke and Abbie. Or do you co-own Abbie with Jason?


I bought Burke from Frank Price at two years of age. My wife Lynn bought Abbie from Jason as a puppy. We trained Abbie and ran her in field trials and hunt tests. Jason whelped one litter for us two years ago and has listed himself as co-owner since then on his website. Lynn has been the sole owner of Abbie since she was a puppy. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Bryan Parks said:


> I don't believe some of these opinions about the top litters not being available to new people. Look at the litter that produced Hex mentioned in this thread. He's a beast and he is out of a QAA x QAA litter. I just picked up my second lab to train for tests and three of her litter mates went to a top FT pro that 90% of everyone on this site knows. I believe he took all the males.
> 
> A buddy of mine is on a list to get a pup out of a top tier AFC/FC x AFC/FC littter later this spring and he's never ran in a FT.
> 
> Talk to people, get to know them and keep your ears and eyes open and you can find a nice litter. Social media is a great resource and I have found most are very responsive and willing to help you out.


I could be wrong


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Ken Barton said:


> Bryan Parks said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe some of these opinions about the top litters not being available to new people. Look at the litter that produced Hex mentioned in this thread. He's a beast and he is out of a QAA x QAA litter. I just picked up my second lab to train for tests and three of her litter mates went to a top FT pro that 90% of everyone on this site knows. I believe he took all the males.
> ...


I know there are a lot of top tier litters that are sold before the breedings even take place and never advertised. I'm just saying its not impossible for someone just getting into the sport to get in on one of those litters. It's also very possible to find and excellent FC X QAA litter or FC X MH litter. I notice a lot of FCs and some NFCs looking through pedigrees are out of MH bitches.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok True . I believe that.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

OGF said:


> I bought Burke from Frank Price at two years of age. My wife Lynn bought Abbie from Jason as a puppy. We trained Abbie and ran her in field trials and hunt tests. Jason whelped one litter for us two years ago and has listed himself as co-owner since then on his website. Lynn has been the sole owner of Abbie since she was a puppy. Hope this clears up the confusion.


Congrats to Brian and Doug on Hex's win in the 85-dog PRTA open in Texas this weekend.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Brian! That's a tough trial to place in, much less WIN! WTG!

rita


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Also a big congrats to Misty Melo and Maestro placing 2nd and getting his FC!


----------



## brolling (Apr 17, 2013)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Brian! That's a tough trial to place in, much less WIN! WTG!
> 
> rita


Thanks Rita, Hex ran a great Trial, He starting off the 2018 season well qualifying for the nationals.

Richard Davis is running his Clooney Female (Millie) This weekend at Rose Country. He brought her home from Tim's this week to work with her and get on the same page. I told Richard she is the real deal, neat personality, and all business. I hope to get with him a couple times this week to throw some marks for her. Millie is going to be a fun one. 

Clooney is a stud, I got a chance to meet Frank at national in GA, we had a great talk, look forward to meeting you. 

Mille will be one female to watch.

I sure like the Clooney puppies I have seen close up and Run. Tim has one and Marcy has one both seem to have it.


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

Scott Krueger said:


> Esprits Out of the Woods not mentioned once?? my next will hopefully be a female from him.


I've got a Tiger female and male that just turned six months. The sure don't lack any go! I had them in the water for the first time this weekend and they didn't tip toe, they both hit it at full speed stretched flat out and covered lots of water on their way in! It's going to be a fun ride.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

So glad you have been happy with your Clooney pups, Brian! Everyone seems to like their training attitude combined with ability and off switch in the house. Sorry I missed out on the camaraderie at the Nationals . . . Xena whelped 11/11/17 and my hands were full of awesome pups . . . oh, yes, and work! 

We are very proud of Richard, Tim and you giving Millie the opportunity to succeed and look forward to her bright future!

rita


----------



## 2good2Btru (Apr 18, 2017)

Bryan Parks said:


> Also a big congrats to Misty Melo and Maestro placing 2nd and getting his FC!


Nice. Congrats to the Melo crew and Maestro


----------

